

Zombie Products - ezxs
http://www.mikebz.com/2015/05/zombie-products.html

======
ezxs
In the world of software there are a lot of blockbuster products and there are
many more products that go belly up. A lot of people think that product or
company that got terminated is the worst thing that can happen, that actually
is not the case. The worst thing that can happen to a product is a “Zombie
state” - not successful and not totally terminated – lingering in the world of
the “undead”.

------
david916
Kill zombie products... before they kill you!

